# Any chance...re: the new membership area...



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, a question/suggestion.

Any chance you could break down the membership so that it could be purchased in six month options (or something of that nature), for those of us who can't necessarily scrape together $30 at once?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Anyone? Is this a question that would be better suited to a PM to someone in particular?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Just as AVS always has been, 1 year is the minimum subscription period.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

If we added more options, it then can add to more issues I am sorry to say.

Sorry


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Hey, a question/suggestion.
> 
> Any chance you could break down the membership so that it could be purchased in six month options (or something of that nature), for those of us who can't necessarily scrape together $30 at once?


put together $15 right now, then in 6 months another $15 and there is your $30

then put $15 every 6 months and you will be good forever,just have to start 6 months late


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> put together $15 right now, then in 6 months another $15 and there is your $30
> 
> then put $15 every 6 months and you will be good forever,just have to start 6 months late


And maybe in 6 months it'll actually be worth subscribing to as well.

Angie, right now you're not missing anything, and it'll probably be a while before anyone can say otherwise (and be truthful).


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

"you're not missing anything"

Sure she is, as others have mentioned, they did it for the PM increase alone.  But other than that and the private area, that is about it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Is it possible to join, but not have the "TCF CLUB MEMBER" text under our username?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I am sorry, it is not for I hard coded in the tag line. Not sure why you would not care for it to show.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

David Bott said:


> Not sure why you would not care for it to show.


Because I would prefer when I post in the non-subscription areas that I not advertise my status as a subscriber. It's not anyone else's business if I am or am not a subscriber.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Could there be a cheaper option for "access to forums but I don't care about PM space but I wouldn't mind supporting the site"?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

how much for JUST the tag to look cool?

I don't care about pm space or the extra forum or discounts (already bought a bunch of stuff from here)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

David Bott said:


> If we added more options, it then can add to more issues I am sorry to say.
> 
> Sorry


Okay, thanks-I understand. Just thought it'd be a nice option and might increase the number of people who sign up.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

It is a nice thought and idea, but to me it just is not worth it really to have added options for something that is really just a simple support option for the site. You seem, then then can lead to people asking for discounts for longer terms and or refunds based on selecting the wrong item. To go though the accounting issue with it, well, I just try to keep it simple like on AVS and DBSTalk.

Thank you again for the idea. I will now close this thread based on the issue it had made with some members. (Not your fault.)


----------

